# anno 1404 erkennt savegames nicht?!



## Darth_Schmidtler (1. Juli 2009)

hi @ all 

habe mir gestern anno 1404 geholt... soweit so gut... musste allerdings offline aktivierung machen... aber es läuft aber jetzt zu mein problem. ich kann keine gespeicherten spielstände laden... 
fehlermeldung: falsches dateiformat

die savegames sind alle in .sww abgespeichert

irgendwer tipps?


lg
schmidtler


----------



## Caveman (12. Juli 2009)

Spielstände von der Demo können im Hauptspiel auch nicht geladen werden...


----------

